# Hi to all members.



## botamico (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I'm a 30 year old truck driver who enjoys lifting weights on my spare time. I'm in a middle of a job change because my current job is so demanding that I have only 2 days a week to train. Hopefully with this change, I should be able to train 4 to 5 days a week. I like everything about the this site and I look forward to more communicating with other members here. Keep posting good information.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*botamico* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortex (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  Check out Anything Goes.

Good luck with the job transition.  Hope the new one allows for more gym time.


----------



## amatokin0223 (Jun 8, 2011)

hi everyone, just want gain knowledge..  im new here


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Freeway (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello from a newbie.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome class!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome bro


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------

